# Dennis Voigt/Retrievers ONLINE Workshop atWNY Retriever Club



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

WNY Retriever Club is sponsoring the Dennis Voight Retrievers ONLINE Retriever Lte Transition/Advanced Training Workshop on May 6-7, 2006.

For more information contact Lynne Busch at [email protected].



[/img]


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Thanks Steve!!! Wow! Finally something high caliber that's close to home!!

M


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

The flyer for the Dennis Voigt's workshop is available at WNYRC's website:

www.geocities.com/wnyrc

Click on "Events" on the left side, and you will find all the info.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2006)

Glad he's back doing seminars. You guys will really enjoy it. Lots of great tips and tricks.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

That will be great, I'm sure!  
I love Dennis's articles in Retrievers Online.

I wish it was closer.


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

Anyone know how many spaces left?


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

lennie said:


> Anyone know how many spaces left?


I would contact Lynne soon, as there is keen interest in this. I signed up as soon as I heard & there were no spots left for those bringing a dog. I hope you get a spot. After devouring the "Retrievers Online" articles I bet this is going to be fantastic.

M


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2006)

Miriam Wade said:


> lennie said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know how many spaces left?
> ...


It'll be great. Be ready to draw a lot, take lots of notes and lots of pics...


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

I guess there are a few handler only spots left for this seminar. It promises to be a really good one! If you haven't signed up already, you might miss out on a great seminar. :lol:


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

I imagine this seminar has been cancelled, as the other has, because of Dennis's Amatuer status questions for taking money for training seminars............ :?:


----------



## Kevin Hannah (Jan 6, 2003)

Just recieved an e-mail back from Lynne tonigt letting me know that it has been cancelled     

Very disapointing, we had been looking forward to going since January.


----------

